# Lake logan carpin 4-24-04



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Hit lake logan today, and boy what a bunch of Carp we caught...My wife and I put 19 carp on the bank...All were caught on corn..Only problem was they were all on the small side...I caught the largest at 10.2-lbs.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

thats a very nice fish, congrats! Let me know next time ya hit Logan, I'll meet ya up there. I was at buckeye today, will make a post here in a few minutes.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishman, will do...I may hit logan agin next friday or saturday...I forgot to add this on my orginal post my wife lost a carp at the bank that had to be in the low 20-lb range, she is still sick.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Hers is my wife with a 6.2-lb Carp she caught.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm thinking maybe I'll head up there tomorrow early in the morning before the storms hit us. Looks like you we're getting into better fish than we caugh at buckeye today, the one I didn't get a picture of what about that size.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

EXCELLENT !!!! By golly Jackson- ya found something to do while you creeks and rivers are flooded  And the carpin is alot of fun !!!19 carp....WOW !!! Hey, maybe you and the Mrs can stop by Rocky Fork's carp outing next month  I'm glad you found a new past time.tired of the whining  Good Deal! Tell the wife nice going  DA KING !!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Whoa I missed the post about losing the potential 20+ lb fish, that would really stink  Tell her I send my condolences 

I've never really known Logan for big fish like that, nice to hear there is some hawgs in there.


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, you definitely may be on to something. I may just have to give this carp thing another look. I thought it was a fluke last year when Catking was catching some respectable carp (I still think it's a fluke - LOL). But with you also catching some, I'm thinking that catching some carp might be a good thing for us catters to help us keep our reactions in top shape.

Also, it sounds like you guys had a great day. Nice job.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

CatKing catching fish is defintally a fluke, make no mistake about it


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The catters trashed DA KING !!! all last season, now the carpers are takin their shots  Lets see, I wonder who held the Carp King honors for 5 months in a row, and who holds the unofficial record of the largest grass carp on the OGF  Lets review.....#1 answer...CATKING....#2.answer...CATKING........ Should or do I need to say more  DA KING !!!


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

The only record I'm aware of that Catking "owns" is the one for the most posts on OGF.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol, King sounds like I'll be living down in your neck of the woods this summer. I'll only be around on the weekends, but I'm expecting you to show me a few of your hotspots!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like the weather is finally clearing up, I'm heading up there right now. I'll post results when I return.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Good deal, take some pictures!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Whoa there putty tat,

Wipe off your whiskers, you're getting a little excited fella.


Kimmy


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

All I managed to catch was 1 channel cat, he was about 2lbs. I missed a few other fish, they we're picking up the corn like they we're catfish but its hard te tell.

I didn't get any pictures, I lost my digital camera and since then I havn't been able to shoot any pics, unlike yesterday where the old lady let me use her camera


----------



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats Jack....a Great fishin family you've got there.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Lets see- stick it DavidWS10 & Lundy  Sure Fishman, I'll show ya all my hotspots   Lets rehash- 42 pound grassy, 5 months " Carp King" Gonna be a great year guys and gals.......... THE CATKING


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

> *Gonna be a great year guys and gals*


Catking, my friend, you said a mouthful.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I have already caught more channel cats this year than I did all of last year..Be flathead hunting tomorrow, and friday.


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Luck, Jack. Catch a biggun for me while I'm at work wishin i was fishin.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

What are ya saying Da King, you don't have any hot spots?


----------

